# Need 04 SLP Loudmouth sound clip



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Does anyone have a clip of the slp loudmouth catback with nothing else done to the exhaust?


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I think there might be one on streetfire.net
Just put it in the search bar on there, but I could be wrong


----------

